# Goats Milk Lotion Bar



## GoldenSeal (May 21, 2009)

Has anyone made the lotion bars with goats milk? I want to try it out and I haven't been able to find a recipe to use!


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi there,

I don't think you can find a recipe for goat's milk lotion bars because they are typically oil-based to be extra skin-nourishing. To incorporate the goat's milk, you would need an emulsifier of some sort to blend the liquids with the oils and then you would also need to add a preservative because the finished product would no longer be anhydrous (contains no water). I have never made a lotion bar with goat's milk, but I imagine that you would only be able to use a small amount and/or increase your butters/hard oils or the bar would become too soft.

I hope this is helpful- best of luck!

Lauren


----------



## GoldenSeal (May 21, 2009)

I kind of thought that it would be difficult to do because the milk would make it too soft for a lotion bar. I already knew I'd have to put a preservative in it though. I was just seeing if anyone else had some success in making it. Thanks for your response.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is a recipe for goats milk lotion. 
http://theuddergoatsoap.net/Recipes.html


----------

